# 25607/ 25608? 25609 /



## codedog (May 18, 2010)

Patient had an ORIF and internal fixation of right distal radius fracture-( DX - RIGHT DISTAL RADIUS FRACTURE 
 OPERATIVE READS ;also stated the fractue was displaced and comminuted

 Incision was carried out in the volar aspect of distal radius, volar pressure was carroied out between  the FCR and radial artery. The pronatoe quadrayus was elevated from its radial orgin. The fracture was identified with this an open fashion. Hand innovations DVR PLATE was aapplied to the volar aspect of the distal radius and fixed with one proximal screw. Multiple locking screw pegs and thread pegs were placed in the distal fragments. Two more cortical screw were placed in proximal fragment in proper aligment, and placement of  hardware was confirmed with fluroscopy.
This is a workmans comp
anyway which code would you choose? i want to go with 25609 because its seems it had more screws , but any suggestions out there, and CAN i bill the hardware L8699 ?THANKS


----------



## H@wks F@n (May 18, 2010)

If there are 3 or more fragments, no matter the amount of screws, I would use code 25609.  I'm not sure about the hardware, but I believe it is included in the 25609 code as the internal fixation.


----------



## codedog (May 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## tamerlane (May 18, 2010)

*25609*

According to my hand docs, comminuted USUALLY implies 3 or more fragments.  If this procedure was done in the hospital, they will be billing for the hardware.  You can not bill it unless your doc personally supplied it.


----------



## codedog (May 18, 2010)

OK,  I work at an ASC ,I will just bill 25609- thanks


----------

